# Mercier Galaxy Tour Bike from BD



## webdoctors

I recently got a Mercier Galaxy Tour, size 46 cm bike. Firstly, it weighs approx 23 lbs fully assembled. I checked all over the web and couldn't find this info anywhere. It did match up closely with the weights FAQ on the BD site.

Secondly, it took about 9 days to get it because UPS lost the package in between facilities (very weird) from TX to CA.

The box was scuffed up but everything was mostly intact.










Bike out of the box.





handle attached






Seatpost



Brake attached



Finished


Can see from the pictures that the bike is almost completely assembled. Attaching pedals, stem/handle and front wheel were extremely easy. Pretty straightforward, just read the youtube video linked on the BD page.
During shipment, one of the brake pads got knocked off, quick fix to re-attach.


















I had to take it to a local bike shop as the wheels were pretty messed up from the shipping, but they couldnt fix it, so I got a replacement set sent.

I'm no bike expert, but the frame and fork seem decent. The shifters are shifting well. The chain looks kinda shady, as all the links have a slight bulge in em, that might be good or bad. The stem and handle bars look and feel "inexpensive"/cheap. But for the price I paid, I consider this bike to be a steal  I wish I knew how to spot a good frame vs a bad. I've had a Miyata bike from CL, one from Performance Bike and one from Walmart in the past. I'm not that heavy so as long as a frame feels strong I assume they're all fine. This one looks to have strong welds but if anyone knows what to look for, please lemme know as I'm curious. 

The 46 cm size fits my 5"6' frame well. I might get aero bars in the future, I don't like drop down bars, but perhaps if I did long distance cycling.

I live in Silicon Valley, CA where bikes are extremely expensive and sought after, so I'm happy to buy online where prices are a lot cheaper. My previous cheap Craisglist bike got stolen, so I'm going to be keeping this puppy in-doors from now on.

Although I use my bike everyday, I don't ride very far, about 4 miles a day. Perhaps after 6+ months I can tell the durability of the bike. The seat is quite comfortable, and the rolling resistance feels much less than my previous mountain bike, but except that not much different. The shifting obviously is smoother since this one has better shifters.


----------



## webdoctors

I hope someone finds this review helpful, as I really found others reviews' to be helpful. I'm not sure how many people out there are like me, who enjoy biking, but its not a hobby they'd spend $500+ on, just mostly a way to get from A to B, and to speedup hiking trails.

I wanted a bike a bit better than what you get in a department store, but not pay what's required to get an entry bike at a LBS.


----------



## gthbvf

Webdoctors ..Thanks a lot for pics and review...Its definitely helpful for people like me who are considering buying Mercier Galaxy Tour. ~ 23 lb weight is impressive for 350$ hybrid.

Any new thoughts after 3 weeks of riding? 
I might pull trigger on this one.


----------



## webdoctors

After several weeks of riding I'm very happy:

-had to get the derailleurs tuned at the shop again, which I guess is normal since the cables might've stretched, depending on the gear, the chain might rub on the front derailleur if I'm at the extremes, I had the shop set it so only when I'm on the low gears for back wheel would it rub the chain with the FD, since I don't use those low gears. The shop guy said its normal for bikes with so many gears unless they have multiple FDs, but I have no point of reference. My previous bikes didnt have this many gears.

-once tuned, very happy with the shifters.

-the seat is very comfortable, very happy with it

-the tires seem really good, very surprised, I thought on a bike this cheap the Kenda's on it would start to wear out fast, but they seem fine so far.

-the breaks are very good, very fast, strong stopping power, which I've unfortunately had to test.

Bike has gained some weight as I added a water holder, lock holder, battery bike lights and a bike basket for carrying groceries/lunch.


----------



## ren008

Necro post I know.. but any update on how this bike has held up in the long term?? Tought to find info on user experience on this bike, and considering it now as a first time non-big box bike purchase for myself.


----------



## webdoctors

ren008 said:


> Necro post I know.. but any update on how this bike has held up in the long term?? Tought to find info on user experience on this bike, and considering it now as a first time non-big box bike purchase for myself.


I ride 3.3 miles each way to work everyday and haven't had any complains or issues, and live in Silicon Valley. I carry the bike up 2 flights of stairs (i live on the 3rd floor) everyday to ensure it doesn't get stolen so its not too heavy that it can't be carried in one hand.

I recently changed the front tire to use slime rubbers, I want to change the back too, but more of a hassle because of the chain. I find the tires it shipped with, the presta valve is kind of short, so might be difficult to pump the air on some pumps. I recommend spending the $5 and buying new rubber tubes with longer stems when assembling the bike initially.


I want to add I do get chain noise when I'm in the highest gear settings (big cog is in the biggest chain ring). The LBS said that these cogs with 3 shifters its difficult to tune so the chain doesnt drag on any of the settings, and since I rarely use the highest setting (I mostly use low at traffic lights and medium when in full ride) its not an issue. Only going downhill do I change to the highest gear setting and its not for very long.


----------

